# Signs



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Cat Dancer

That looks like something I would do.


----------



## ggb

lol!!!!!! :lol:


----------



## bloodwood

Bilingual sign


----------



## Andy

In my home town there is/was a road saying Cemetery and just above it was an arrow sign pointing down that road that said Dead End.


----------



## bloodwood

I wonder if these are planned or accidents.


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## Yuray




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood

This is an apathetic American or a really peeved Canadian. 
Peter


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Or an enraged Briton.


----------



## bloodwood

I'm sure I've been there...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## David Baxter PhD

You ain't goin' nowhere...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## bloodwood

Self Preservation


----------



## bloodwood

1915 in Zion Illinois


----------



## bloodwood

A Last Stand


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## bloodwood




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Phew... I think I finally figured this out...


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## Daniel

"Every day, people are offered the decision between working at the office and running away to live naked with the gorillas. Every day, at least 9 out of 10 people make the wrong choice."


----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Wow, what the h on the Homeless guy who got 15 years and the gouger who only got 3 years??   W T H  ???    :facepalm:


----------



## Daniel

> and the gouger who only got 3 years??



They don't call it the land of opportunity for nothing


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

The horror. The horror.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

The zombies one is hilarious!


----------



## Daniel

It's an obvious type since anti-zombie cream should be applied to the brain.


----------



## Daniel

How to tell if you live in a college town:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## AmZ




----------



## Daniel

To be safe, it's best to drive without glasses as well


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

lol  Now _that's_ dangerous!  It sounds like a ride at an amusement park:  do not go on this ride if you are pregnant, have spine injuries, or a headpiece...


----------



## Daniel

> lol Now _that's_ dangerous!



Compared to what?  

One reason it pays to drive without 20/20 vision:


----------



## AmZ

haha. Nice one.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Chipotle Towing?


----------



## Daniel

Yeah, Chipotle Towing & Grill.   They relieve the stress of having your car towed by offering free burritos.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## AmZ




----------



## Retired

*No Kissing*



:couple_inlove:

:inlove:

:heart-borken:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## AmZ

Daniel said:


>



Pretty reasonable :lol:

---------- Post added at 08:50 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:49 PM ----------




Steve said:


> *No Kissing*
> 
> 
> 
> :couple_inlove:
> 
> :inlove:
> 
> :heart-borken:



Unreasonable!! HAH


----------



## Daniel

Yeah:


----------



## AmZ

Don't kiss the animals!! :rtfm:


----------



## Daniel

Baby illiteracy claimed another victim.


----------



## bloodwood




----------



## Daniel

Source:  Ellen


----------



## AmZ




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Cat Dancer

Oh my goodness. Oh my. That is funny and icky.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

My 90-year-old grandfather just e-mailed this to me:


----------



## Daniel

Lost in translation:


----------



## Daniel

Meanwhile, in Nova Scotia...



more info


----------



## Dragonfly

It is amazing to me that a 90 yr old knows how to email .....  incredible!


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

A sign at Walgreens (an American drugstore):


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Dragonfly

Sign seen on wall of pool deck at local Y.  (.... ya think?!!)


----------



## Daniel

Similarly:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Retired

I wish I had a camera when I passed the sign that read:

"Wedding Gowns Half Off"


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Vegetarian soup of the day:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Retired

This particular sign I encountered last week caused me some consternation:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ouch.


----------



## suewatters1

I am not sure if this is the right place to post this but I like this one



and I like this one



Sue


----------



## Retired

Not a knee slapper, but a cute sign I saw next to a school in Aruba:


----------



## Daniel

It certainly is memorable 

Another sign:


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

Do slow children text differently than gifted children?


----------



## Daniel

Probably not:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Peter




----------



## Retired




----------



## Retired

Cold War Warning, seen at the now decommissioned and restored for tourists,  Diefenbunker, near Ottawa.


----------



## Retired

Recently seen in Bridgetown, Barbados:


----------



## Retired

I thought of this thread when I saw this on St.Croix........


----------



## Retired




----------



## Retired

*No Fishing in the Toilet, No Matter How Tempting*

Sochi 2014: No fishing in the toilets, please | Toronto Star
Feb 4, 2014



*In Sochi, it?s important athletes do not fish in the toilets, no matter how tempting that might seem.*


Canadian snowboarder Sebastien Toutant posted a photo to social media this week, showing the ?rules? of the men?s washroom as depicted by cartoon drawings: standing, squatting and lying down in the stalls are prohibited.    So is bringing a fishing rod.


----------



## PrincessX

---------- Post Merged at 01:53 PM ---------- Previous Post was at 01:50 PM ----------


----------



## PrincessX

Somebody accepted the invitation in front of our door today...


----------



## Daniel

*Cold Beer*


----------



## PrincessX




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Good one Daniel!
I’ve heard of drinking your problems away but this really takes it to a different level :rofl:
Yo Mr. Pharmacist, I need something to help with my constipation. 
- We have this cheap bubbly white perfect for that. Only side effect is a really bad headache


----------



## Daniel

Walmart really does push the alcohol, at least in Arizona.   They have some of it so prominently on display you have to be careful to not knock the bottles over while grocery shopping.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

At first, I thought that sign said "CAT OUT".


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



Disclaimer: This sign is brought to you by the following groups and associations:

1 - The American gas retailers association, producers and shareholders (Driving 65mph vs 55 mph increases fuel consumption by approx 6-7 mpg: roughly 3mpg for every 5 mph over 55)

2 - The “I can’t drive at 55” clubs and association of America 

3 - The Ford haters association of America on behalf of Ford haters all around the world.

4 - The “I had a Ford once too club”
———————————

Ford, built for the prairies!
where you never  have to constantly deal with the humiliation of people laughing at you when they pass you  while your vehicle appears to be going backward down the hill as your “pedal to the metal” attempt results in an embarrassing and inevitable constant decline in speed while you pray that  it will finally and hopefully make it to the top of the hill 

To remain consistent with the internet blogger culture I can’t resist doing the silly bio crap thing you see at the end of every blog online especially when it’s the bloggers actual website.

About the Author:

GaryQ is a world renowned expert in silliness and wise cracks. You can read many of his world renowned and annoyingly wacky posts on the psychlinchs forum where GaryQ loves to volunteer his time as the Super Moderator occasionally coming up with a good funny one (not cause he’s super, it’s just the name of the level) . GaryQ has no cats, dogs, wife and hence life. Contrary to most GaryQ lives In the prairies and loves his old 2000 Ford Focus SE and enjoys the privilege of never having to deal with the embarrassment of been seen attempting to drive up a hill. GaryQ takes pride in being an avid frugal penny pincher but drawls the line at saving 10 cents to crawl along the highway at 55 mph (89 km/h) Yes, GaryQ is and will always be a lifelong member of the “I can’t dive at 55” club


----------



## Daniel

Another Ford benefit for rural areas:   use the Ford as a decoy in case rats ever decide to start chewing wires.


----------



## GaryQ

Haha! Good one but Totally wrong and out in left field on that one Daniel seems that rodents also prefer newer vehicles as much if not more than humans do 🚗 

Automakers including Toyota, Honda and Subaru have turned to an eco-friendly, soy-based type of insulation coating in their vehicles that has attracted the attention and tastes of rodents such as rats, mice and squirrels. The rodents have been chewing the apparently delicious insulation and exposing the bare wires, resulting in expensive repairs for the vehicle’s owners.

Full article: https://www.ctvnews.ca/mobile/autos...ts-are-costing-car-owners-big-bucks-1.3254895

Loving my 🦖 (as David so called my collectors item) more and more now 
i found out about that when I was planning on buying a house in rural Manitoba with an old double garage and was looking for ways to deter squirrels and mice from moving into my 🏠 and 🚗 
I thought they just liked to make nests till I read about the “soy”ry truth.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari

I saw a few of those zombies today plus some geese who insisted on walking across the road, and a driver who signaled right for a few blocks and then turned left!


----------



## David Baxter PhD

It's a dangerous world out there...


----------



## Mari

Yes, and I passed several geese crossing signs but the geese were crossing at an unmarked section so basically jay walking


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Ha ha! :lol:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## GaryQ

Those ads are hilarious


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Actually, I’m more of a mole (digging around in the garden)...


^^^ This happened but then a couple days later it was 15C...



^^^ Someone said this was like North Carolina, but it’s also like Saskatchewan, too! There are still a few places with snow like in the shade of fences, houses, tall trees, etc. The rest of the ground is thawing out nicely: finally the dirt is absorbing the water...  Ask my dog. I have to wash his legs and belly after a walk! lol



Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Hopefully not!





^^^ Later in the evening it cooled down and there was a cold breeze... And I mean, look at Billy Idol in that photo. I know it’s spring but it’s not quite shirtless weather yet! lol I just think it’s funny that Billy Idol said “cardigan,” or at least for the purpose of this photo. 



^^^ Yep!


Um, my apologies if I am re-posting some of this jokes/memes. For the life of me I can’t remember if I saved these images from here, Imgur, Reddit, Facebook or wherever...


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Aw...
Geez. 
I thought I was posting this stuff ^^^ in the Humour Section. *facepalm*

This is my life! Good grief. 


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel

I prefer to accidentally post in the Quotable Quotes section     But any recent thread is subject to mis-threading on my part


----------



## David Baxter PhD

I think we've all pretty much given up worrying about what's on topic or off-topic in the chat threads.


----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

lol Oh good! I feel much better! [emoji2] Thanks, gentlemen! [emoji2][emoji106]


Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## H011yHawkJ311yBean

Daniel said:


>



- I love off-beet puns! [emoji12]
- Sometimes you just have to grow a pear. [emoji530] 
- You butternut give up on this. It’ll squash somebody’s dream!
- Do you find this berry amusing? [emoji526]
- I like to turnip my music while I’m gardening.
- Has anyone bean digging in the garden yet?
- I love gardening: all that peas and quiet!

- Actually, I don’t really feel

Melon Collie... 




Sent from my Hollycopter using SlappaSquawk


----------



## GaryQ

Daniel said:


>



Haha That's in Winnipeg :rofl: Thought there might be name coincidence but there's only beith one 204 area code


----------



## David Baxter PhD

Even psychics never see it coming in Winnipeg.


----------



## Daniel

GaryQ said:


> Haha That's in Winnipeg :rofl: Thought there might be name coincidence but there's only beith one 204 area code



And no one is parked on the side of the road since they were all towed away.


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Mari

Sign on my street...


----------



## Daniel

Mari said:


> Sign on my street...




And I thought having pets was expensive enough mg:


----------



## GaryQ

Pooper scooper dude!


Oh, I  just saw that was posted by Mari :rofl:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

When you order fries instead of salad:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Public service message:


----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD

^^^ that one literally made me LOL


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel

Daniel said:


>



My new year resolution


----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## David Baxter PhD




----------



## Daniel

...and cigarettes.


----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------



## Daniel




----------

